
Homebrew 1.7.0 - mikemcquaid
https://brew.sh/2018/07/15/homebrew-1.7.0/
======
jonchang
Congrats to all the maintainers and contributors!

I was unaware that the Mojave headers package is not officially supported,
according to this comment from an apparent Apple employee:
[https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/pull/4334#issuecomment-4029...](https://github.com/Homebrew/brew/pull/4334#issuecomment-402917616)
. I'm sure it'll be fine and there will be growing pains as with all OS
updates, but hopefully it will be resolved soon!

I'm also excited at how well Linuxbrew is progressing. Recently superenv
(Homebrew's build system, which isolates builds from configuration quirks) was
upstreamed into the main Homebrew/brew repository. With a bit more work it
should be easy to install a common build environment on both Linux and macOS
machines from a single codebase. For me personally, I develop on a Mac but run
compute jobs on Linux, so having this level of convergence is super useful.

